# Does anyone havr Home remedies for the gorls



## natize (May 9, 2017)

Ok today i went out and seen a bug (KATYDID)got rid of her and ain't been back yet.then went out n seen little red bugs not sure what they are but they are pretty fast crawling on leaves n stems then I noticed holes on one of my lower leaves.so my question is this is there any home remedies you guys use to keep bugs off ur plants or is there no way to stop it since they are outdoor plants.they are very healthy just want em bug free also are spiders good for ur plants?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## grass hopper (May 9, 2017)

natize said:


> Ok today i went out and seen a bug (KATYDID)got rid of her and ain't been back yet.then went out n seen little red bugs not sure what they are but they are pretty fast crawling on leaves n stems then I noticed holes on one of my lower leaves.so my question is this is there any home remedies you guys use to keep bugs off ur plants or is there no way to stop it since they are outdoor plants.they are very healthy just want em bug free also are spiders good for ur plants?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sorry, i can't help, but i know the tiny red bugs you r referring to. where there's one, there is many. i see them in large numbers on my blue stone top of a 12 foot stone wall. they love it there, (warmth), i think..i use "DOKTOR DOOM" spider mite knock out insecticide, for tomatoes and veggies.
wipes out bugs and safe. i think spiders are good. lady bugs great.


----------



## natize (May 10, 2017)

So far I only saw two.killed them on site. Checked under side of leaves and nothing so far 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rosebud (May 10, 2017)

Get yourself a good loupe... this is the one I get.:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQAANDS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  Also, yes spiders are beneficial.


----------



## natize (May 10, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> Get yourself a good loupe... this is the one I get.:https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AQAANDS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20  Also, yes spiders are beneficial.


Ok thank u 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## pcduck (May 11, 2017)

As long as it is not an infestation, I wouldn't worry about them. You will have that when growing OD. Actually beneficial in some cases.


----------



## natize (May 13, 2017)

No sign of them at all any more but I do have a question  last night was about 45 degrees here in central Cali.noticed some purple on my plants new leafs should I worry or not?also do these leafs look normal or not.they have been in ocean forrest soil for about two weeks with only ph'd water no nutes.the strain is orange cookies by clone.im asking because my plant I started from seed looms way better here's a few pics.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




























Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## natize (May 13, 2017)

Here's my plant that is from seed big bud xxl no nutes just phd water 6.h
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------

